# looking to get into building amps



## seanguitarpedal (Aug 6, 2014)

Hey,

I am looking to get into building amps, I was wondering if anyone can suggest books to start off with and sites for cheap parts to start off with?

In addition, can anyone recommend good first build amps

thanks


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

www.ax84.com lots of good material there. I believe Next Gen Guitars carries amp kits, I may be wrong. If they don't, I believe Trinity amps is in Canada and sells kits as well.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

I will strongly second the wisdom of @Budda regarding starting with a kit.
Sourcing all of the parts can be brutal (and more expensive after you have included all of the shipping costs).

Assuming you want to build a tube amp, one of the (Fender) Champ clones could be considered as a reasonable starting point. 

Do you have experience with building ANY type of electronics projects?

How are you fixed for the tools you need to do electronics (e.g., soldering iron/station, hand tools, etc)? 

There are many books on the topic (if you prefer them over reading what is on the internet).

I enjoyed this book AND there is a lot of excellent info on this website also:
www.thetubestore.com - The Guitar Amp Handbook


----------

